# Christian resources on Philosophy



## Claudiu (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm looking for some Christian resources that evaluate Philosophy. Specifically, I'm looking at Modern Philosophy and the writings of Locke (An Essay Concerning Human Understanding), Berkeley (The Three Dialogues), Hume (An Inquiry Concerning Human Understanding), and Kant (Prolegomena to Any Future Metaphysics). If anybody has some recommendations of any kind, they will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Mar 10, 2011)

There is a philosophy certificate degree available from Ligonier that has an entire reading list on it. 

I'm not sure if that is exactly what you're after, but it gives a good list from the reformed perspective.


----------



## Christoffer (Mar 11, 2011)

Hello

If you want a christian evaluation of these philosophies, I would suggest something by Gordon Clark. He deals quite a lot with continental rationalism, british empiricism and consequently Kants synthesis of these in his "Thales to Dewey".


----------



## Oecolampadius (Mar 11, 2011)

Reformed Forum has a program called Philosophy for Theologians. They've done a series on Hume, the Logical Positivists, Bertrand Russell, etc. You can download the audio on your PC.

RTS Virtual has a series of lectures on Modern Philosophy which you can download for free on iTunes: Modern Philosophy - Download free content from Reformed Theological Seminary on iTunes


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Mar 11, 2011)

Sproul does a nice job:

SermonAudio.com - Sermon Series The Consequences of Ideas

Nash on Free Online Bible Classes for New Testament, Old Testament, Theology, Bible, and More is nice too:

Dr. Ron Nash | BiblicalTraining.org


----------



## devonturnbaugh (Mar 11, 2011)

If you want to understand philosophy from a biblical worldview I would suggest picking up francis shaeffer. Especially his books like " The God Who is There", "Escape From Reason" , "He is there and He is not Silent" Start with the God who is there, I found that to be very good at tracing a line from early philosophy to the modernization and beyond. He has very keen insight and all from a reformed perspective theologically.


----------



## Claudiu (Mar 11, 2011)

I appreciate all the recommendations guys!


----------



## tommyb (Mar 12, 2011)

> "Especially his books like " The God Who is There", "Escape From Reason" , "He is there and He is not Silent" Start with the God who is there, I found that to be very good at tracing a line from early philosophy to the modernization and beyond. He has very keen insight and all from a reformed perspective theologically. "



You can find all three of these in a single volume called, "The Francis Schaffer Trilogy". An excellent resource. I would suggest, however, reading, "How then shall we live" first. It is Schaeffer's most accessable work and gives a good overview of the points raised in his trilogy.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 12, 2011)

This book is an excellent resource for what you are looking to do. You can purchase it here...


----------



## jwright82 (Mar 12, 2011)

I would recomend, not everything, Herman Dooyeweerd. He did have some weird views but he gave some very good analysis of western thinking. You can look it up on the web.


----------

